# Ampel - Probleme mit der Farbgebung



## Oli (11. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche in meiner Applikation eine "Ampelsteuerung". Die Klasse, die die Ampel zeichnet und steuert ist bereits vorhanden, aber ich komme mit den Farben nicht zurecht. 
Welche Farben muss ich verwenden um sicherzustellen, dass man erkennt, ob ein rotes, gelbes oder grünes Licht an bzw. ausgeschaltet ist?
Einfach die nicht leuchtenden Lichter schwarz zu machen, gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so gut.
Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (11. Dez 2008)

Wenn Du die Ampel bei jeder Signaländerung komplett neu zeichnen läßt (was nichts ehrenrühriges ist) und dabei in der Reihenfolge

Hintergrund
leuchtende Lampen
und evtl. leere Kreise für nicht leuchtende Lampen

zeichnest, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. 
Oder wie sind Deine Vorstellungen?


----------



## Oli (11. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

naja eigentlich wollte ich es so realisieren, dass die bei "Licht aus" die Farbe in graue geht (also dunkler wird).

Einfach wäre es wenn ich über ein Licht einen Kreis legen könnte, der transparent - gräulich ist. Aber das wird nicht gehen oder?

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (11. Dez 2008)

Es gibt bei Color ja auch die Methode Darker(), die man ja auch mehrmals verwenden kann, um es schön dunkel zu machen.


```
Color rotaus = Color.RED.darker().darker();
```

(hab das jetzt nicht getestet, müßte aber gehen)


----------



## Oli (11. Dez 2008)

Ja, aber da gefällt mir das Ergebnis auch nicht wirklich, das hab ich schion probiert.

Ich werde dann doch für jede Ampelphase ein Bild malen und per svg einbinden.

Grüße Oli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (11. Dez 2008)

Hm, aber Du könntest doch auch einfach in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm Dir schöne Farben heraussuchen, Dir die RGB-Werte aufschreiben und damit dann ein Color-Objekt erzeugen...


----------



## Taggert (11. Dez 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber willst Du den Effekt, dass die Farbe "faded"?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Dez 2008)

Oli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde dann doch für jede Ampelphase ein Bild malen und per svg einbinden.


 :autsch: 
Nur um eine bestimmte Farbe hinzukriegen? Du hast 16777216 Farben zur Auwahl. Such' dir eine aus, und mal' den Kreis mit dieser Farbe..........


----------



## Oli (11. Dez 2008)

Nun, ich habe die Ampeln schon gemalt. Das war jetzt wahrscheinlich schneller als 100x rumzuprobieren, bis ich die Farben bekomme, die ich möchte.
Und mit Inkscape ist das ja wirklich kein Problem. 

Grüße Oli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (11. Dez 2008)

Naja, wie Du meinst. Denn auch, wenn Du die Ampeln in Inkscape malst, mußt Du ja die für Dich passende Farbe heraussuchen.


----------



## Oli (11. Dez 2008)

Naja, da habe ich einen grauen Kreis genommen und diesen halbtransparent gemacht und drübergepackt (für die ausgeschalteten Lampen). 
Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Dez 2008)

Ja, und wenn du jetzt das fertige Bild hast, schau dir die RGB-Werte der Farben an, die da rauskommen, und verwende dann in deinem Programm nicht das Bild, sondern male einen Kreis mit new Color(r,g,b) ....


----------



## Gast (11. Dez 2008)

Hallo Marco13,

auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber was ist gegen das Laden eines Bildes einzuwenden?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (12. Dez 2008)

Wenn es wirklich nur ein einfacher gefüllter Kreis ist, dann ist wie mit den Kanonen und den Spatzen.

Wenn die Darstellung jedoch aufwändiger ist (wenn die Oberflächer der Lampen ein Struktur hat oder glänzen soll), dann ist es tatsächlich einfacher, ein Bild zu laden.


----------



## FArt (12. Dez 2008)

@Offtopic

Kennt ihr noch aus den alten MAD-Heften die Rubrik: "Gestern im ..." z.B. Supermarkt usw.?

So kommt mir diese Diskussion hier vor: "Gestern im ... Java-Forum"!
Sehr unterhaltsam!
Halbtransparente Scheiben... ist immerhin eine Lösung die offensichtlich funktioniert ;-)


----------



## mäusle (18. Dez 2008)

he kann mir irgentjemand sagen wie das funktioniert nit der Ampel also ich mein mit der Programmiersprache was genau da so passiert und so


----------



## Ebenius (18. Dez 2008)

mäusle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> he kann mir irgentjemand sagen wie das funktioniert nit der Ampel also ich mein mit der Programmiersprache was genau da so passiert und so



Bedaure, das ist Voodoo. Das kann man nicht erklären. :roll:


----------

